# Best beans this year?



## risky (May 11, 2015)

As the year draws to a close I thought we could perhaps share our top beans this year?

For me, in no particular order it would be:

Foundry new Rocko Mountain

Workshop Gachathahahahaha AA

The Barn Kamviu AB

What about you?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Orchestrale Nota


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

the favourites for me have been:

Union Hand Roasted's Ethiopian Yayu Wild Forest.

Avenue Coffee's Ethiopian Rocko Mountain Reserve.

Cup Norths Collaboration Blend.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

If I had to pick just one, Original Foundry Rocky.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Way to many . How many can I pick


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Compass various and Red Tail Mogiana.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hard one, so many just lately but..

CC LSOL as I loved the grapefruit zinging out.

Square Mile Kilimanjaro natural, for the aroma blast out of the grinder (and it tasted nice)

Square Mile Red Brick (blends, I know..) bough this when I ran out waiting for Dark Arts and loved it!

Skybury dark roast, pressie from Oz. About the darkest I've had and went well with milk.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I think this year I really branched into other roasters; last year was a rave domination.

Too many great coffees though, so im gonna have to pick one that I think more folks needed to get on board with. As such.... Drum roll ...

I think an unsung hero has been foundry's tweega; such a fab coffee, huge depth of flavour whic translated to every method exceptionally.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The barn - Maruta Burundi ... Hmmmm cherries


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Tim Wendleboe - Hacienda La Esmeralda Geisha,

Extract - Unkle Funka, Square Mile Red Brick (January), Square Mile - Los Monjes, Climpsons and Sons - Biftu Gudina

All truly amazing IMO


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Butterworth and Son Ethiopian Gelana Abaya lovely blueberry smell and taste.


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

Beanberry Coffee - Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. I've tried a few other roasters since and it hasn't stood out like Beanberry's. Sadly they haven't done it for a while


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Great question!!

Rave - Costa Rica Perla Negra

Rave - Kenya Thangaini AA

Casa Espresso - Kenya Ther'i AB (half price leftover from Cup North, courtesy of Nino. I hadn't previously ordered this as I wasn't taken with the tasting notes. However, this was an incredible coffee. Super sweet tomatoes. A revelation & encouragement for me to be more adventurous in the future!).


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Difficult choice. Best was probably El Fuego from Guatemala, a roast I did here in May, although I had a very good red bourbon from Burundi - Izuba, I think. Haven't bought ready-roasted for over a year.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

some of the SSSS have been outstanding

the stand out bean from LSOL was Coffee Compass' offering - the 2kg of free beans made it even more pleasurable


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hasbean Bolivia Uchumachi

Casa Espresso Yerg

My first own roasted Yerg, second was not as good.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Passionfruit have smashed it for me this year , hugely underrated , and, way too many Hasbean coffees to mention . Five Elephant rocked it but was very water specific to get the best out of them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Passionfruit have smashed it for me this year , hugely underrated , and, way too many Hasbean coffees to mention . Five Elephant rocked it but was very water specific to get the best out of them.


Had some of their blend back in August maybe, it was amazing


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

No way I can do this, so many of the coffees I've had have been just brilliant.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

For me...

Foundry - Rocko Mountain

HasBean - Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural Yellow Pacamara

Rave - Monsooned Malabar AA

Preferred the older version of Rocko Mountain but the new is good too.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

for me its been a good year, , used to get supermarket beans for years which I was perfectly happy with and then my machine broke and I stumbled upon this forum and ive had my eyes opened.

Raves columbian surez might have made the top 3 but ive had it twice and the second time I didnt think it was quite as good, pipped my monsooned

Rave : Sumatra Jagong Village

Cafe Hormozi : Ethiopia Dijimmah Origin

Rave : Indian Monsooned Malabar AA


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

2 votes for MM, i struggle to see this one, its a great bean when blended, but on its own, it just doesnt do much in the cup.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> for me its been a good year, , used to get supermarket beans for years which I was perfectly happy with and then my machine broke and I stumbled upon this forum and ive had my eyes opened.
> 
> Raves columbian surez might have made the top 3 but ive had it twice and the second time I didnt think it was quite as good, pipped my monsooned
> 
> ...


Try the MM and Saurez in a blend, about 20% of the MM to 80% Saurez.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> 2 votes for MM, i struggle to see this one, its a great bean when blended, but on its own, it just doesnt do much in the cup.


When i go to the pub, sitting at the bar there might be 6 men, 1 drinking guiness, 1 drinking adnams broadside, 1 drinking aspalls cider, 1 drinking Bitburger Pils, 1 drinking adnams ghost ship and 1 drinking house wine.

none of them are wrong, they are drinking what they themselves prefer. Why would the cider drinker presume the guiness drinker is drinking the wrong drink,, ,crazy.

Its all down to personal preference


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess so, some people drink supermarket beans...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

And some people feel the need to indoctrinate others to their way, thinking they know best, which can come across as condescending.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Got me spot on there!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Double post accident


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> When i go to the pub, sitting at the bar there might be 6 men, 1 drinking guiness, 1 drinking adnams broadside, 1 drinking aspalls cider, 1 drinking Bitburger Pils, 1 drinking adnams ghost ship and 1 drinking house wine.
> 
> none of them are wrong, they are drinking what they themselves prefer. Why would the cider drinker presume the guiness drinker is drinking the wrong drink,, ,crazy.
> 
> Its all down to personal preference


I had a broadside yesterday. Didn't enjoy it :/ had it before and did. Damned taste being affected by trillions of variables!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

A non-ordered list of standout coffees I've had this year -

Square Mile Red Brick (July/August)

From the Hasbean #SSSSS -

Nicaragua Finca Escondida Perla Negra Catuai

El Salvador Finca Argentina Fincona 1 Washed Bourbon

Brazil Finca Caramelita Washed Caturra

Foundry Ethiopia Rocko Mountain

Foundry Kenya Gathongo AB

Workshop La Parroquia

Workshop Cult of Done v.24

Also at a Falcon hosted cupping in Hull I sampled an amazing Rwandan washed bourbon from Huye Mountain - complex, sweet, syrupy body, and an aroma of cinder toffee.

Roundhill Roastery Ethiopia - Deri Kocha - had this as a split shot at Upshot in Sheffield and it was really amazing, earl grey tea and tropical fruits as espresso, in milk - banana milkshake with an earl grey undertone!

Hoping to try out Passion Fruit Roasters and Five Elephant before long.

Its amazing when you think back to what you had, makes my mouth water a bit haha...


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

My first year ( 5 months actually ) buying fresh and have some fantastic shots

Clifton roasters-

Guatemala Santa Clara

Smokey barn-

Ethiopian yirgacheffe

So many beans - so little time


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

robashton said:


> No way I can do this, so many of the coffees I've had have been just brilliant.


Come on Rob name max 3 please


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Passionfruit have smashed it for me this year , hugely underrated , and, way too many Hasbean coffees to mention . Five Elephant rocked it but was very water specific to get the best out of them.


Passionfruit are definitely next on my to-buy list.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

So many great coffees this year but if I had to name just one it would have to be Square Miles Gelana Abaya - Blueberry Heaven.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Butterworth Gelana Abaya springs to mind as a stand out coffee, Crankhouse Rocko Mountain which I have recently discovered is full of character and deserves a mention. There have been many other splendid offerings... Too many to mention and difficult to say one is necessarily better than another. I tend to enjoy coffees which have unique and blatant character which is why I have named these two.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Easy answer

ORGIN COFFEE an Ethiopian , I think burka something LOL as a V60 from some coffee shop in bath.

This was a total game changer for me . The Right coffee , the right company , the right place and the right time 

As for home the red factory has been stuffing coffee through my door each Saturday , too many good ones to single just one out.

oh and foundry deserves a mention , I remember having 3kg of rocko mountain so I must of liked it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Easy answer
> 
> ORGIN COFFEE an Ethiopian , I think burka something LOL as a V60 from some coffee shop in bath.
> 
> This was a total game changer for me . The Right coffee , the right company , the right place and the right time


Has Bean had a Burka too, think it was a really off the wall one


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

RAVE's Rwanda Cyivugiza red bourbon

but just as I started on it they stopped selling it :/


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Only just bought a bag a few days ago but I think I'd definitely add Rave's Nicaraguan Finca El Bosque.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffee compass tusker or malabar hit

avenue skyscraper

I am just starting to experiment with my #2 so will wait bit for the third......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Has Bean had a Burka too, think it was a really off the wall one


Tanzania Burka washed ? Icecream


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'm holding off for another couple of weeks, I've ordered in nearly a kilo of various geishas for my final couple of weeks in Glasgow and they might swing things..


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Nude, east blend!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

BeanAbout said:


> the favourites for me have been:
> 
> Union Hand Roasted's Ethiopian Yayu Wild Forest.
> 
> ...


Ordered a bag of the Yayu. Let's hope I enjoy it as much as you did


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

I've had some great beans after starting In My Mug 6 weeks ago. My highlight was the Guatemalan Natural Bourbon, because it was something I never would have ordered (I normally go for fruity beans) but really really enjoyed. Lovely dark chocolate with a boozy finish.

http://www.inmymug.com/episodes/episode-365-on-monday-the-9th-of-november-2015-guatemala-el-limon-natural-bourbon


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks Simon, I have say I've been really surprised that the Tweega sold so slowly. Although it is a cheaper bean, it definitely has something unusual and I've absolutely loved drinking it. AA coffee at £20/kilo and still it sold slowly, weird. Theres only a bit left now and I'd be quite happy if it stays under the radar, then I'll be able to carry on drinking it myself for a little while longer.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Two that really stand out are Small Batch Kenya Thuti AA (ribena heaven) and Caravans Panamanian Geisha Morgan Estate (washed).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Thiriku AA, Kenyan from Avenue, great beans, extremely well roasted to suit Sheffield water.

Wote from Drop, Stockholm.

Our new Gautemalan (is that allowed).

Several beans from Has Bean which i can't actually remember now but which were super yum. The leather and liquorice one ( someone remind me please) was a particular highlight as far as expanding horizons and sensory assault goes.

Expecting more coffee from Drop in the next few days and kind of expect that to be top 5, that's before I've even tried it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Had a fantastic espresso today, which would get into in my top eight or so of the year and in a wonderfully surreal box: Playground Love from Hamburg. A blend including beans from Zimbabwe. Store Street Espresso in London supplied the drink - I wish I'd bought a box, now - out of stock on their site, which I assume means it has gone.

http://www.playground-coffee.com/en/product/playground-love/


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Based soley on the ones I keep coming back to, Foundry Rocko Mountain ( both last seasons and this), Baytown Bolt Bootleg (yum!) Rave Finca el Bosque and have had a couple of return visits to both Small batch and Baytown Bolt (no bootleg), Coffee Compass Hill and Valley etc

Don't think have had 1 bean this year that didn't have any redeeming features.... well none that have had in our house ! 

John


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Thiriku AA, Kenyan from Avenue, great beans, extremely well roasted to suit Sheffield water.
> 
> Wote from Drop, Stockholm.
> 
> ...


IIRC the licquorice/leather - pontefracte cake was HB Kenyan Othaya Chinga. There were also some lovely Costa Ricans from HasBean - Finca El Pilon natural (raspberry/sherry/dark choc) and Finca de Licho Villa Sarchi (sweet honey & raspberry).

I really enjoyed the Barn Kenyan Kaiguri natural and Coffee Collective Kenyan Karagoto Nyeri (washed) both super sweet syrupy & fruity.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Had a fantastic espresso today, which would get into in my top eight or so of the year and in a wonderfully surreal box: Playground Love from Hamburg. A blend including beans from Zimbabwe. Store Street Espresso in London supplied the drink - I wish I'd bought a box, now - out of stock on their site, which I assume means it has gone.
> 
> http://www.playground-coffee.com/en/product/playground-love/


I had that too! A friend of mine bought some retail. Its good as pour over too.


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

I've gone through a lot of different coffees this year - Has Bean, Rave, Foundry, Nude, Square Mile. In the end, the coffee that most consistently worked for me was Coffee Compass' Sweet Bourbon. A boring choice I know!


----------

